# So why don't all venues impose "Only 1 off leash dog in the ring rule"



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

In NADAC, the rules allow for only one dog to be off leash at any time in the ring. So the dog at the starting line needs to be leashed until the dog who has finished their run is safely leashed. The dog cannot start their run until the judge says "Good luck"...meaning the judge has watched and the previous dog is safely leashed.

This weekend we participated in a CPE trial. We were doing a short "Colors" run. A little Pembroke has just finished his run and the next competitor was running a very small toy rat terrier. The owner of the Corgi is an older woman who is a bit slower physically and hadn't yet gotten her dog under control. The rat terrier was given the clear sign to start. The corgi saw the small rat terrier bouncing through the course and yes, you guessed right, shot out after it. Typical prey drive thing. I have competed with the corgi many times and have NEVER seen this dog be anything but friendly and completely non- aggressive. 

The judge decided to write up the incident saying that the corgi looked like it wanted to bite the mini rat terrier. So now we have an otherwise nice dog possibly being banned from CPE, a little rat terrier who is nervous in the ring and two very upset owners. Luckily the mini rat terrier was not physically injured. None of this needed to happen if the corgi had been safely leashed before the second dog started out.

I see this as a safety issue. I don't compete in any other venues beside CPE and NADAC so I don't know the rules in other venues. But this seems like such a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

In _*many*_ events dogs are in close proximity to each other and off leash. IMHO, It's one of the things you have to train for. If a dog isn't safe with other dogs around - for whatever reason or in whatever circumstances - it shouldn't be competing in those events.

Dog aggression at shows and events is becoming a persistent problem. An attack should be characterized as such and not passed off or ignored. Unfortunately, that is what is happening way too often these days. I'm glad that the judge in this case took appropriate action.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Poly said:


> In _*many*_ events dogs are in close proximity to each other and off leash. IMHO, It's one of the things you have to train for. If a dog isn't safe with other dogs around - for whatever reason or in whatever circumstances - it shouldn't be competing in those events.
> 
> Dog aggression at shows and events is becoming a persistent problem. An attack should be characterized as such and not passed off or ignored. Unfortunately, that is what is happening way too often these days. I'm glad that the judge in this case took appropriate action.


I would have to agree with this. 

At a dock diving event over the summer, someone brought their newly adopted medium-sized dog out, and after jumping her own dog, decided to try to jump this dog. Well, he exited the water and proceeded to attack and maim another exhibitor's dog. The woman knew the dog was aggressive and had to crate and rotate at home, and of course being a new dog to her did not have much obedience under her and she had no control. I believe the woman ended up bit breaking up the fight, but at least she did that. 

IMO, if you dog won't listen to you and be under your control off leash in dog situations, it shouldn't be there. I've been to a few agility trials where dogs running exit the ring because they got a stick up their butt while running, and make a mess of the crowd and dogs waiting to run. If any of those dogs had been dog aggressive, well, it wouldn't have ever ended well. This happens frequently, and I don't think those dogs should be running if they're going to make a fool of themselves and not listen, but alas, they do.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

So Cavalier said:


> The judge decided to write up the incident saying that the corgi looked like it wanted to bite the mini rat terrier. So now we have an otherwise nice dog possibly being banned from CPE, a little rat terrier who is nervous in the ring and two very upset owners. Luckily the mini rat terrier was not physically injured. None of this needed to happen if the corgi had been safely leashed before the second dog started out.
> 
> I see this as a safety issue. I don't compete in any other venues beside CPE and NADAC so I don't know the rules in other venues. But this seems like such a no-brainer to me.


But it's also the owners responsibility to control their dog. The corgi may be nice dog but chasing down a dog while in prey drive can lead to some ugly things. Most venues I know require the dog to be leashed (except for stays in obedience)


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

There are top competitors with DR sometimes DA dogs in many venues. What it comes down to is knowing your dog, and paying attention to the safety of your dog. There have been dog deaths in the obedience ring. They still include group sits and downs though it has been discussed off and on to make them individualized.

Cider can be DR. I know my dog. I do rally and 2 venues of agility, AAC and CPE. I don't do agility trials that have no fencing (ie just a rope) and prefer places with gates as opposed to none. I read my premiums.. and if unsure I happily email trial hosts. While I've never had an issue and have run rally trials more than once with two rings continuously side by side, I've chosen not to as I have other choices with better trials.

I know I'm lucky that I can be picky, not everyone can, but everyone deserves space. So while I watch my dogs.. I also watch what goes on with others. Have to say at least with AAC they want the next dog on the line before the other dog is done. Because people know their dogs.. There are a handful we see often and I know they will request to have their dog back on leash or in arms before the next competitor enters.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At our trials, dogs are supposed to be leashed before leaving the ring but it is not very well enforced. I was sitting with Remmy, quite a ways from the outgate and a little Fox Terrier came racing out of the ring after completing his course and tackled Remmy who was just sitting by my feet. He grabbed Remmy by the back and all Remmy was trying to do was escape. As they were right at my feet and I was sitting I ended up pushing the Fox Terrier off of him with my foot and lifting Remmy up. By that time the owner was there to get her dog.

Remmy had a few red marks on him but had enough coat that it did not break the skin. I did not report her or the dog would have been banned and she was very careful after that to pick up her dog as soon as he was finished. Apparently it was not something he had done before.


----------



## shadowwolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Poly said:


> In _*many*_ events dogs are in close proximity to each other and off leash. IMHO, It's one of the things you have to train for. If a dog isn't safe with other dogs around - for whatever reason or in whatever circumstances - it shouldn't be competing in those events.
> 
> Dog aggression at shows and events is becoming a persistent problem. An attack should be characterized as such and not passed off or ignored. Unfortunately, that is what is happening way too often these days. I'm glad that the judge in this case took appropriate action.



I'm going to have to disagree about competing in venues due to dog reactivity or dog aggression. I openly compete with a dog aggressive dog and I, as the handler, take every possible precaution. It we are running agility I let the judge know he prefers his space and tell other exhibitors he needs it if we are being crowded waiting for our turn.

I personally believe the host club should follow the one dog rule for exact reasons like this and the owner should have been more diligent in managing her dog. That being said, it may have never prevented the incident because so many dogs when ramped up because of a high energy sport will react poorly even when they have never done so in other events.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> In NADAC, the rules allow for only one dog to be off leash at any time in the ring. So the dog at the starting line needs to be leashed until the dog who has finished their run is safely leashed. The dog cannot start their run until the judge says "Good luck"...meaning the judge has watched and the previous dog is safely leashed.
> 
> This weekend we participated in a CPE trial. We were doing a short "Colors" run. A little Pembroke has just finished his run and the next competitor was running a very small toy rat terrier. The owner of the Corgi is an older woman who is a bit slower physically and hadn't yet gotten her dog under control. The rat terrier was given the clear sign to start. The corgi saw the small rat terrier bouncing through the course and yes, you guessed right, shot out after it. Typical prey drive thing. I have competed with the corgi many times and have NEVER seen this dog be anything but friendly and completely non- aggressive.
> 
> ...


imo the judge should have waited to give the go for the next dog/handler after the previous dog was leashed. I understand having your dog on deck, ready and in the ring at a certain point the dog running before you reaches on the course. Trials do drag out if the judge doesn't keep the handler/dogs moving but, saftey should be the first concern. Also the next handler with the rat terrier should have waited until the course was cleared by the corgi (leashed and out of the ring). In this situation it sounds like rushing to be finished on the second day of a trial. 
One of the best instructors I ever had always told us "we have a lot of dogs here in a small amount of real estate watch your dogs!"


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> In this situation it sounds like rushing to be finished on the second day of a trial.


This is exactly the situation. I love CPE, it is my favorite venue. But I like the NADAC rule of only one unleashed dog in the ring at a time. I really can't see any reason not to implement the rule in all agility venues. Some CPE and NADAC trials go long, but I think it would be better to limit the number of runs per day and not feel the need to rush. I do agility for no other reason than for fun. I see it as a safety issue.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes one trial that we went to we had to be on the line at 7:30am and did not finish that day until 8:30pm. I loved the judge and his courses however it made for a long day.


----------

